# Spiele Keys zu verschenken



## Worrel (29. September 2017)

Hallo ihr, 
folgende Keys habe ich zu verschenken:

1. Assassin's Creed: Revelation @UPlay

2. *Metro 2033* @Steam

----

Zuschlag erhält derjenige, der zuerst hier rein postet, daß er/sie Interesse an dem jeweiligen Spiel hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. September 2017)

Ui, AC Revelations ist genau der eine der älteren Teile, der mir noch fehlt. Wenn ich den haben könnte, wäre meine AC Sammlung bis einschließlich Unity vollständig. Das wäre jedenfalls super.


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2017)

_*ding*_ You've got mail.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. September 2017)

Danke sehr! Das freut mich wirklich!


----------



## Toshii (29. September 2017)

Ich würde mich sehr über Metro 2033 freuen und ein bisschen durch die Postapokalypse streifen...


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2017)

Dann viel Erfolg dabei.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. September 2017)

Korrekte Aktion


----------



## Toshii (30. September 2017)

Vielen lieben Dank Worrel, hat super geklappt! You just made my day


----------

